# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  ألوان صبغة الشعر المناسبه لبشرتك

## دموع الغصون

*

ألوان صبغة الشعر المناسبه لبشرتك

تغيير لون الشعر أصبح من الخيارات الأولى التى يمكن ان تلجأ اليها المرأة لتغير مظهرها تمامًا ولكي تزداد جمالاً وتألقًا مع بداية كل موسم.
مما يدفع خبراء التجميل دائمًا على التجديد في ألوان صبغة الشعر كل موسم، ونحن نقدم إليك اليوم أحدث ألوان صبغة الشعر المستوحاة من عروض كبرى دور الأزياء العالمية.

الأحمر بدرجاته:
الأحمر بدرجاته يعود بقوة هذا العام، ويناسب تماما الشخصيات الجريئة . وللأحمر درجات عديدة فلا يقتصر الأمر فقط على الأحمر الصريح او الناري، بل توجد درجات من الاحمر مائلة للبرتقالي والمائلة للبني والنحاسي، ولكن إذا اخترت هذا اللون عليك تصفيف شعرك بفرشاة ناعمة أو بأطراف أصابعك لتحصلي على المظهر الطبيعي له.

الأشقر الريترو:
وهي الدرجة المشابهة لدرجة شعر الراحلة مارلين مونرو، فقد كانت تحب ذلك اللون وتراه حيويًا نابضًا بالحياة، اجعلي جذور شعرك تتميز بلونها الطبيعي أو أغمق درجة من الأشقر الريترو حتى تبدين بمظهر طبيعي.

الأشقر الرمادي:
الأشقر الرمادي يمنح شعرك إشراقه ساحرة فهو لا يختفي أبدًا من ألوان الموضة حيث تغرم الكثير من الفتيات به.

البني الكاراميل:
يعود البني الكاراميل لخريف/ شتاء 2012 ليمنحك طله مشرقة تبدين فيها أصغر سنًا.

البني الشوكولا:
هذا اللون تعتمده العديد من عارضات الأزياء ذوات البشرة البيضاء والحنطية حيث ينير البشرة ويضفي عليها رونقًا وجمالاً.

الأحمر والبني:
يتلخص هذا اللون في جذور داكنة باللون البني مع أطراف حمراء، بقصة قصيرة وشعر متدرج.

الأسود الداكن:
لا يمكن التخلي عن اللون الأسود الداكن، فهو لا يرتبط بموسم بعينه، إلا أنه يصعب اختياره مع أي بشرة، وليس هناك قاعدة اساسية لاختيار اللون الأسود، ولكن كلما كان اللون بعيدا تماما عن لون البشرة، فإنه سيبرز ملامح وجهك وعينيك بشكل جذاب للغاية.

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*انا من النوع يلي ما عنده هواية تغير لون شعره
لكن هناك الوان صبغات لشعر تلفت انتباهي
مشكوووورة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أكيد كثر تغيير الألوان بتأثر على الشعر وصحته لكن هي كتغيير ستايل ونفسيه كتير مميز 
مشكورة على المرور والتعليق 

*

----------

